# Raised by the sublime today.



## bro.whitec (Dec 20, 2014)

Today brothers I was raised by the sublime to my 3rd degree. It was a amazing experience like no other.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 20, 2014)

Congratulations now the work begins


----------



## ROLLO (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats! The real work begins. Make sure you attend your meetings!


----------



## Ghost (Dec 20, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats now as stated above attend your meeting pay attention to the craft and become involved with the craft. Best of luck my newly made brother


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 21, 2014)

Congratulations brother, I am very happy for you.


----------



## Hush (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats, brother. Welcome to the craft.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to the craft!


----------



## ebojones (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratts


----------



## Gomabxi (Dec 23, 2014)

Congratulations Brother, welcome to the craft.


----------



## bro.whitec (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you all brothers. I look forward to the travels ahead of me.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 24, 2014)

Congratulations on being Raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

